# Steampunk Frankenstein's Monster



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very cool costume!



















http://io9.com/steampunk-frankensteins-monster-is-full-of-grotesque-d-1452431961


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that is some kind of gorgeous!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa, awesome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is magnificent !!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rad!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, now that's a hell of a costume.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Ron Pearlman is: FRANKENSTEAM!!!!


----------

